# bath tub



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

our water is so mineralized it causes the dirt to concrete itself to the tub.
I have tryed vinagar, laundry detergent, bleach and comet.
Any ideas?


----------



## madness (Dec 6, 2006)

hammer and chisel?


----------



## suburbanite (Jul 27, 2006)

longer time under vinager? try a stronger acid?


----------



## heather (May 13, 2002)

Mr. Clean magic eraser
it will work

you might want to add some Soft Scrub to the eraser

btw, are you using regular soap? try glycerine soap - it doesn't leave so much soap scum for the dirt to get stuck in


----------



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

Barkeeper's friend. Costs a little more, but very effective. The active ingredient is oxalic acid.


----------



## suburbanite (Jul 27, 2006)

As a last resort (you need protective clothing)--lime-away. It has a syrupy formulation that will stick to vertical surfaces.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

The Works...$1 at Dollar General...got off stains on the bottom of my shower that have been there forever. I was impressed. Also works on the red rust we get on the tiles and it got the tiles sparkling --we have alot of lime in our water and this took care of it. DEE


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

Another thing that can help is having a nylon net scrubber handy to wipe it down as the water drains.


----------



## MountAiry (May 30, 2007)

We're suppose to clean the bathtub???
 



Naa.. I do clean it, just in a silly mood. Pinesol and ajax and scrubbing seems to do best for me.
I think the scrubbing is the most important thing. ugg


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

If you have a newer plastic tub, you can't use abrasives on it. Baking soda works well on this type.


----------



## Jan Doling (May 21, 2004)

Be careful....my DD used the Works for the toilet in the tub and it ate around our drain and caused a leak.


----------



## MicheleMomof4 (Jul 17, 2002)

Works really does work, but like Jan suggested, it sometimes WORKS too well, LOL I use it as a last resort. They got their name right though! LOL
Mr. Clean Eraser would be my suggestion. I use it on mine and it comes out fine. 
God Bless,
Michele


----------



## gold'nchocolate (Jun 24, 2006)

I had this same problem and I just tried some Lime-Away, thick formula, and it worked within a few minutes :hobbyhors . Next I'm going to try it on my shower nozzle that gets so clogged up with lime deposits that the water comes spraying out in all directions. I can also tell you what DOESN'T work on lime deposits... CLR...it doesn't do a thing! :grump:


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

I'd suggest using the Lime-Away to get the deposits off. Then I'd use vinegar on a regular basis as a preventive. Our water is heavy mineral also and using vinegar regularly keeps the buildup from happening.


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

'Lime Away' was expensive so I tried 'The Works' (from everything's a $ store) and it works wonders. I also purchase the toilet cleaner --works great.QB.


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

We have high iron content in our water and it leaves a rusty ring on everything. SO, I clean my bathroom with ---(drum roll please...) OVEN CLEANER! Everything is beautifully clean and sparkles like a tv commercial. Bonus? I don't have to scrub. I just spray it on when I leave the bathroom, while the washer is running. When the washer stops, I wipe and rinse. It's gorgeous in there, even if the tub and sink ARE green!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Boat cleaner and oven cleaner - 2 I hadn't heard before. I have oven cleaner here, so I think I'll try that first, lol. Our water is so awful, and my fiberglass tub is so stained that I think the only cure will be refinishing the whole tub. I have the kits - I just am a chicken...I'm just sure I'll have cat tracks in there before it is cured (takes a week total).


----------



## prairiegirl (Nov 2, 2004)

I've used regular toilet cleaner like Lysol liquid. Squirted it around and then scrubbed a bit.

I've not heard of oven cleaner, but do remember reading about boat cleaner.
Thankfully, the well water in this house is not too bad. I need to keep up on the cleaning, but none of that soaking and scrubbing and staining we've had in the past.


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

This is going to sound counter-productive, but it really works. Use soap. Smear cheap liquid soap all over the tub, go away for half an hour, then come back and rinse it off.

Ever noticed how on a tub like that you'll have white streaks under where the bar soap sits, or a leaking shampoo bottle? Or if the kids leave the bar of soap on the floor of the tub, when you pry it off, it's white under there? 

Little to no scrubbing needed. Our tub badly needs re-glazing, and I've got rheumatoid arthritis, so cleaning it is no picnic. This is so easy, hubby will do it for me. 

Meg


----------



## elliemaeg (May 1, 2005)

I rented a house once that had the dirtiest looking kitchen cabinets I have ever seen. I thought about it for awhile before starting in on them and decided if oven cleaner took the grease off of an oven, what would it do to the cabinets? Well, when I got thru the cabinets looked like new. And very easy. I just sprayed them waited a few minutes and wiped them off. So I reckon it is good for a lot of stuff. Just make sure you have good ventilation. And rubber gloves.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I think Shrek on Singletree said he used a weed whacker at one time. I haven't tried it myself but I'm in dire need of something to clean this tub before I move out so I might. I've tried everything else. .....Georgia.


----------

